
Hypervelocity stars - craneca0
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150907-the-fastest-stars-in-the-universe
======
dstyrb
I worked in this area briefly and I verify that this is actually a high
quality article on the topic. The last one I read was a publicity ploy for a
rushed job.

------
m_mueller
At that point, _slowing down_ to the trajectory of a normal solar system might
be the biggest problem for a space ship launched from there.

~~~
DiabloD3
How would the g-forces of being on a planet, or even being the planet itself,
in orbit of such a star, work?

~~~
mey
Your reference frame[1] would negate most effect until you get really close to
the speed of light. Like we don't notice that we're orbiting the sun at 66,135
mph [2] or that we're also moving through the galaxy at almost 500,000 mph [3]

    
    
      - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frame_of_reference
      - http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=how+fast+does+the+earth+orbit+the+sun
      - http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=how+fast+is+the+sun+moving

~~~
gizmo686
Don't you still not experience any effects even if the whole system was
travelling at relativistic speeds (relative to the galaxy).

~~~
m_mueller
You would experience time and length dilation of everything outside the star
system.

------
jakeogh
Fun colloquium on hypervelocity stars:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI0ePSHz5b4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI0ePSHz5b4)

------
benihana
Would the universe appear redshifted to an observer on a planet orbiting one
of these stars?

~~~
nitrogen
Blue in one direction, red in the other.

